# Hello



## HunterJonson (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi, I live in Sydney, love to write children's comic works. I would be very pleased to come to your community


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi, Hunter and welcome. Writing humour for children is a lovely thing to do. I mostly write short stories and poetry now but I have written quite a few children's stories and always tried to add in a bit of fun. What age group do you write for?

Anyway, make yourself at home, take a good look round the forums and get to know us a little. Once you have made ten posts, you will get full membership and new forums will open up for you. At that point you will be able to submit some of your own work for critique too.

Meanwhile, check out the children's stories and humour in the fiction forums and jump in with a comment or two when you find something that interests you. If you need any help finding your way around send me a pm and I'll be happy to help.

I look forward to seeing you around the forums.

jen


----------



## PiP (Dec 10, 2015)

HunterJonson said:


> Hi, I live in Sydney, love to write children's comic works. I would be very pleased to come to your community


Pleased to meet you, Hunter. What age is your target market? I've just started writing children's books which I plan to illustrate. Welcome to WF!


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi Hunter, Welcome! I see you have met fabulous jenthepen, just one of the helpful dedicated characters who haunt these hallowed halls... anyway, Join the fun and explore, read and critique.. oh yeah.. check out our writing challenges...a great way to get you moooovin and groooovin.. My name is Julia, and I hang out in the fabulous poetry thread....


----------



## The Green Shield (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello there! Welcome to the forums!

I remember reading humor books as a kid and loving them, hope to see some of your work here on the forums.


----------



## Hairball (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello and welcome from the crazy cat lady. 

Don't worry about the fleas; they go away eventually.

I love stuff about kids! I look forward to your posts.


----------



## Aquilo (Dec 11, 2015)

:hi:


----------



## escorial (Dec 13, 2015)

View attachment 10892


----------



## Gumby (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi Hunter, so nice to meet you. Welcome!


----------



## HunterJonson (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you very much for your warm welcome


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 14, 2015)

You've made it past ten posts! Congrats!

Hopefully, you can post some of your works for us to see! : D

Be sure to check out the competitions and the Mentor Directory!

See ya around, partner!


----------



## Tulip (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi Hunter! I'm new here too and looking forward to getting to know the ropes. What age group do you write for? I have a couple of test pilots here at home who would like to see your stuff when you're ready to share


----------



## inkwellness (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Hunter from Sydney! Welcome to the forum. This is a fine place to work on your kids books, get helpful feedback, and learn more about publishing. This site really does have a lot to offer especially for those who actively participate. I hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## paryno (Dec 28, 2015)

Welcome to the forums! Would love to see some of your children's comics. Sounds fun! Don't be a stranger


----------

